# Female CT Betta FINALLY!!!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a pic attached of my new CT female which I had to scourer my entire town for! Looking at her I think she's a DR anyone else agree?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

vvn seems like a cute lil girlliiee


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah she is nice. It's a shame that the females she was kept with attacked her finnage. She would have been a real sight in her full glory! Least her babies will be nice looking!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

That female crowntail died not long after I got her so I returned her to the shop and got a few new females thinking they were crowntails too, but they weren't. But I finally found a true crowntail female. Her name is Amethyst because of her purple colour. Here are a few badly taken pictures of her. She gets so excited everytime I come near her, she thinks she's going to be fed and won't stay still .


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

She looks steel blue in the picture


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

She's showing her stress bars a little in that pic, coz I had my male near her to see If I could get her to flare and get a nice picture of her finnage. She really likes the male I intend to spawn her with and shows off for him  but also get's a little stressed, I think, because she is young. There was also alot of light flooding into the tank so she appears more blue than purple. She actually has brown on her fins that extends to a purply/blue colour so she may indeed be a steel blue, or at least have some of it in her. I just bought 2 x 15g ex breeding tanks off a trade site and my ex bf, who is a cabinet maker, is going to make me vertical bookself type stand for them with hinged panels behind which to mount lights and storage areas to add support and places to keep supplies so I'm not taking up so much room in my unit with tanks against every wall. It should be an awesome set up once it's all assembled. When it's all set up I intend to spawn this new female with Kayto, my DR Crowntail. It's been about a month since he was mauled by the female he last spawned with and he seems back to his normal self. I think they'll make really beautiful babies.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What is the male?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

He is a red and blue pastel DR CT. I'll attach a pic of him from before he was mauled so u can see him in all his glory.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

whenever i brought betta they never has the fancy tails!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

That's probably becuase you are buying either plakats which all have short tails or veil tails which aren't as fancy


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Is that the same CT in your avatar? They are both beautiful. I love CTs.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

No it's not the same one as in my avatar, that's Helo my other male. I have 2 Crowntail males. Although Helo is more a combtail, which I only realised once I got a true crowntail (Kayto, in the pic above). Kayto is a double ray Crowntail and Helo is either a single ray or combtail. When I spawn Kayto with my CT Female I'm hoping to get double ray fry. Wish me luck


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The fish in your avatar would be a true CT from the looks of the picture. I comb tail has very short ray extensions and no reduction in the webbing.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

oh..ok..so he's a single ray CT then. I always figured he was but never knew if he really was...or if he was a mistaken comb for a crown at the LFS.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The IBC CT standard calls for 50% web reduction is all 3 primary fins with 33% being the minimum amount of web reduction allowed. The minimum for females is 25%


RC


----------

